# New seatpost for CAAD12



## Jaymerk (Jun 3, 2021)

I've been scouring ebay for good deals on a carbon seatpost. I want get a lighter seatpost and to enhance the aesthetics of my bike. Is this a good option for purchase?









FSA SLK 0 setback carbon seatpost for Cannondale road bikes 25.4 MSRP $110 | eBay


Condition is "Used". Small sharpie marker line from bike fitting.



www.ebay.com


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Check your size of hole before ordering. Just for info, no one really checks anyones seatpost before the ride.
That one has zero setback.
I was looking at your nick picture, are you on the 'space force'? ...asking for a friend.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

So how much increase in your average speed do you expect to get from a lighter seatpost?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Jaymerk said:


> I want get a lighter seatpost and to enhance the aesthetics of my bike.


 Aesthetics means visual appearance. The weight of a seatpost has nothing to do with aesthetics. 
I've never heard someone say "Oh look at that bike, it looks soooo cool because I can weigh it with my eyes and tell it's 20g lighter"

You never mentioned which seatpost you have on your CAAD12. SAVE, C1, C2, or C3? 
How do you know the FSA is lighter?
How much lighter?




> Is this a good option for purchase?


What are you paying for it? It's an auction. And it's used.
The Buy it Now price is about what you could buy a brand new post for.
How do you know it's a legit FSA? These are often faked. Maybe it's a $20 knock of from China.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> How do you know it's a legit FSA? These are often faked.


What?? Who would want to fake an FSA product?  Just saying.


----------

